# do i need caber or prami for a short low dose test run of tren a



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

hey guys i am going to add tren a into the end of my current cycle of test e and eq.i am going to run a low short dose of tren a to see how i respond.for future cycles i would like to run.i have spent a ton of money on my current cyle and pct and ai and stuff and dont really want to have to buy any more if i dont have to.so my guestion is do i really have to have caber or prami i think i am spelling those right for such a short run i am only buying one 10ml vila of 100mg tren a.was going to dose arround 200mg a week of tren a for 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 22, 2011)

My answer is No, you do not need caber or prami.  I ran Tren for nearly weeks and did not have one issue that required caber or prami.  However, if you want to get it, then go right ahead.  Good luck.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not speaking from experience here, but I would think it would be a prudent decision to have some on hand just in case.  I'd shoot myself if I got some gyno that could have been prevented easily.  research chems are cheap and easy to get too.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 22, 2011)

No you don't have to, and if you grow some boobs you don't have to wear a bra either.

GET IT AND TAKE IT, be safe not sorry. .5mg E3D on the caber or .10mg pramipexole ED.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

so i will grow boobs in 4 weeks really.while runing a good ai and have never ever had one side effect of any kind from any gear.and it takes about a week to kick in i think so really it will be like 3 weeks.


----------



## UA_Iron (Jun 22, 2011)

No, I wouldn't run either of them with a short cycle of tren. 

Wanna be safe? run winny with it, if you feel any estro sides smash it with letro.


----------



## MDR (Jun 22, 2011)

CT said:


> No you don't have to, and if you grow some boobs you don't have to wear a bra either.
> 
> GET IT AND TAKE IT, be safe not sorry. .5mg E3D on the caber or .10mg pramipexole ED.


 
^This.  Caber or Prami is a must with any 19 Nor.


----------



## brundel (Jun 22, 2011)

My buddies dick goes completely limp with even low dose tren cycles.
Get some caber.
You want to get a couple weeks into a cycle to realize that you should have had it on hand? I wouldnt.


----------



## brundel (Jun 22, 2011)

And yes I verified the limpness.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 22, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> so i will grow boobs in 4 weeks really.while runing a good ai and have never ever had one side effect of any kind from any gear.and it takes about a week to kick in i think so really it will be like 3 weeks.


 

You asked the question, and I gave you the answer.   Why ask the question if you don't like the answer or want to argue the answer?  I'm trying to keep you safe and seeing that you haven't used tren before don't you think it's in your best interest to be as safe as possible seeing that you have no idea how you will react?

I'm not trying to flame you or be a jerk, but doesn't what I typed out make logical sense?


----------



## brundel (Jun 22, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> so i will grow boobs in 4 weeks really.while runing a good ai and have never ever had one side effect of any kind from any gear.and it takes about a week to kick in i think so really it will be like 3 weeks.



An AI is an aromatase inhibitor.
This has literally NOTHING to do with prolactin induced sides.
Tren doesnt really have any potential for aromatisation and therefore an AI isnt gonna do shit.
So what your doing is really asking a question and when someone who knows what they are talking about gives you a good answer your an asshole to them.
In addition your also making your self look pretty bad because everything you just said makes no sense.
Maybe take advice from those who know better than you do.


----------

